# Mac growth



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

Feb. 2009









Apr. 2009









Dec. 2009


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

right on!
How many do u have left?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

some impressive growth man!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beatiful mac/s u have. How many and what sized tank are they in?


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i started with 20 in a 125gal. i sold about half of them around june or so because they were tearing each other up. I had a handful die (some killed each other, some were my fault, and some i had to put down because they were torn up too bad.

the 2 from the december pics were the fastest growing, with the biggest being about 5" and the smaller being 4.5" maybe. i had one other one that was on that pace, but the majority of them only grew to about 2.5-3" by now.

i only have 4 left, and i have them separated (the two bigger ones divided in the 125, and the two smaller ones each have their own 20gal).

i see people's posts on here about their successes keeping brazilian macs together, but it did not work out for me and i would not suggest it (although i am jealous of those who got it to work).

i have a vid or two i can post later of the two bigger ones.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, and I understand where you are coming from I to tried this with 8 and I only have 2 now


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

good growth


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking macs


----------

